# Yoga and Chronic Low Back Problems.



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2005)

I came across this interesting article on using yoga for low back problems.  I suffer from it and I am supposing that there may be some other MAist that do as well.  Thought I would share.  I particularly thought this was interesting:



> She pointed to one difference between the yoga practitioners and other two groups that remained over the long haul: At the last evaluation, the yogis were using less than half the amount of pain medication their peers were.



http://www.cnn.com/2005/HEALTH/diet.fitness/12/20/yoga.back.reut/index.html

Does anyone here practice yoga with their MA?  Do you feel it helps and how?


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Does anyone here practice yoga with their MA? Do you feel it helps and how?


 
Ya know, I don't but they opened a Yoga "school" across the street from our office in the industrial complex here (which seems like a weird place for it) and I keep meaning to wander over and check em out.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2005)

I have read some really good things about Yoga and how it helps with circulation, concentration and helps increase flexibility.  If it does all that, then I am thinking it would be a definite plus to anyones MA training.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 21, 2005)

I do (I have not been doing much lately), but im starting up again next year..Havent been doing it long enough to comment, where's Donna..she will be able to comment!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2005)

Saw this in Borders the other day:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1569754721/

_The Martial Artist's Book of Yoga: Improve Flexibility, Balance and Strength for Higher Kicks, Faster Strikes, Smoother Throws, Safer Falls, and Stronger Stances_, by Lily Chou, Kathe Rothacher


----------



## Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks interesting, may just have to order it!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2005)

Much of it consists of a photo of a yoga position paired with some martial arts techniques it allegedly helps. Take a look at it at Borders or B&N before you decide!


----------



## Sarah (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a great DVD called Yoga for Martial Arts...should look it up, I got it from Amazon.


----------



## White Fox (Dec 22, 2005)

Does anyone here practice yoga with their MA? Do you feel it helps and how?


I practice Yoga as well of my Ma and notice a huge difference. Yoga really works on a gross and subtle level to open your whole body and find pockets of tension and release them. Especially your back, I went for a massage a little bit ago a he could not crack my back he said wow you are so loose in your back.

I recommend everyone should incorporate yoga into their practice for looseness and flexibility and more equanimity of mind thus helping you to focus!


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 23, 2005)

I've been doing Ashtanga yoga for a year.  At 56, yikes, it does help with balance.  It helps keep me flexible or even more so as I am pretty flexible from Taekwondo already.  Actually Taekwondo was good for opening my hips more just doing some of the high kicks.  But I did notice doing more flexibility work inbetween TKD sessions/days keeps me flexible and loose.  

The only problem was when I started a two hour session, a rather grueling one since I already do alot of pushups in TKD so doing the sun salutations and those half salutations which are essentially a low hold plank then pushups through the whole two hours did a number on muscles in my back.  So I've been out some, healing from that.  Also, the wheels, and some of the floor exercises while okay while doing them, resulted in me not sleeping all night because my back was in such pain even with a sleep number bed and Advil.  Now it could be that it just was too much, because when I did it for an hour it was more beneficial.  So, I am scaling back for the future if I can find another class. TW


----------



## The Kai (Dec 27, 2005)

I started Letha Yoga for my lower back about 2 months ago, astounding!!


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 9, 2006)

Okay, I started just Hatha Yoga but I was the only one to show up.  I got a personalized workout, 75 min. and it was great for my back and knees.  Less strength training although we did warrior poses and similar leg stuff which are easy for me. It felt great.  But that class is going to be combined with the Power Yoga so I will get 50/50 unless more people sign up. TW


----------



## Sarah (Jan 23, 2006)

Heres a story of interest:

http://cbs4boston.com/seenon/local_story_362155152.html


----------



## Gaoguy (Jan 24, 2006)

You might try Tao Yin as well. It's sort of a taoist version of yoga, mainly lying and sitting qigong. Really releases the iliopsoas.


----------

